# Getting rid of hair down there?



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

Haven't trimmed for a while and it's coming back thick and fast. What's the best way to get rid? I going for a short back and sides. I like to keep a little on top, but the nuts and crack need to be smooth.

I used Veet once, fvck me, pain is not the word. I had to jump in a cold bath, then after the rash went, the skin peeled, then scabbed. I don't fancy repeating that experience.

What's the best way to avoid itchiness and rashes? How do you manoeuvre down there? Especially round the back gate?

Anyone ever waxed/epilated?

:thumbup1:

(I know there is another similar thread, but this is more about helping me avoid cutting my bollocks off)


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2008)

estfna said:


> Haven't trimmed for a while and it's coming back thick and fast. What's the best way to get rid? I going for a short back and sides. I like to keep a little on top, but the nuts and crack need to be smooth.
> 
> I used Veet once, fvck me, pain is not the word. I had to jump in a cold bath, then after the rash went, the skin peeled, then scabbed. I don't fancy repeating that experience.
> 
> ...


I epilate and have no problems, hurts at first but a bag of frozen peas comes in handy :thumb:

Lin x


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

Lin said:


> I epilate and have no problems, hurts at first but a bag of frozen peas comes in handy :thumb:
> 
> Lin x


but you don't have a willy lin... i hope. oj :lol:

lol


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2008)

estfna said:


> but you don't have a willy lin... i hope. oj :lol:
> 
> lol


:laugh::laugh: i didnt read the thread properly derrrr must have been still asleep :lol:

lin x


----------



## lew86 (Aug 6, 2008)

estfna said:


> Haven't trimmed for a while and it's coming back thick and fast. What's the best way to get rid? I going for a short back and sides. I like to keep a little on top, but the nuts and crack need to be smooth.
> 
> I used Veet once, fvck me, pain is not the word. I had to jump in a cold bath, then after the rash went, the skin peeled, then scabbed. I don't fancy repeating that experience.
> 
> ...


Personally mate I use my old Mach 3 but only with blades that have gel in.

Cant go wrong, only had afew cuts in the past but on the nads but nothin major.

Couldnt even begin to imagine epilating mate! My mrs used in on my arm one and couldnt believe how much it ragged! Hats off to the ladies for that one:rockon:


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2008)

i just use an electric razor

if i got go too short i get a major rash after giving my misses a good pummeling

number 1 for me


----------



## yeomans_12 (May 31, 2007)

wax my freind


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

number 1 electric shaver for my manscaping and veet is my friend for the rest of it 

although i accidentally veeted my perenium and for the fortnight after it was like was like wiping **** off teflon.


----------



## FattusMannus (Aug 4, 2008)

Hair removal cream - nuff said!

But dont leave on too long or it will burn through the skin and this hurts worse than waxing!


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

not a chance in hell i'm using any form of hair removal cream. i done this about 18 months ago and i still get flashbacks. it entailed filling the bath quickly with water, splashing water onto the balls whilst waiting for it to fill, then lying there crying for half an hour. thats before the skin peeled off and the scabs formed.

the thing about the razor is i either get a bad rash or it gets itchy for ages about a day or two later.

how do you lot bend to get your grand canyon? or is it just a case of standing over a mirror?


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2008)

foot on sink, cup the sac and pull forward lol and brace yourself


----------



## Matt090 (Oct 19, 2007)

i use veet they do one for sencitive skin which i used on sack and crack lol and was smooooth as


----------



## lew86 (Aug 6, 2008)

Mrdaveyk said:


> foot on sink, cup the sac and pull forward lol and brace yourself


lol like a begginers guide to shaving lol


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

haha that's horrible, i've got images in my head.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2008)

i got pictures if you want them

step 1 .......


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

well, i used a disposable this morning. bit dry now but it's all good. smooth.


----------



## neverrest (Feb 20, 2008)

*1st; *Cut hair until short.

*2nd;* Most important use shaving foam or some type of lubricant so the razor blades dont irritate which last for weeks if it does. trust me, I had my girlfriend scratching my balls instead of playing with them.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

I get DMCC to pluck mine with his teeth


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Mrdaveyk said:


> foot on sink, cup the sac and pull forward lol and brace yourself


Sounds like foreplay...



chrisj22 said:


> I get DMCC to pluck mine with his teeth


Not until you have a wash and get rid of your


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

Immac hair removal cream.

Sorted.. All hair falls out leaving nice and smooth with no rash or problems


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

i got a willy and i epilate, it kills at 1st mate but the results is way better than any razor or cream, hurts like fook at 1st, i had 2 shove a sock in my mouth! hair comes back thinner and finer so it hurts lesser each time u do it:thumbup1:


----------



## lew86 (Aug 6, 2008)

geeby112 said:


> i got a willy and i epilate, it kills at 1st mate but the results is way better than any razor or cream, hurts like fook at 1st, i had 2 shove a sock in my mouth! hair comes back thinner and finer so it hurts lesser each time u do it:thumbup1:


Sir I salute you:beer:


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

Do you guys really shave your crack? I shave my pubes and ballsack but I ain't never gone near there....


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Jock said:


> Do you guys really shave your crack? I shave my pubes and ballsack but I ain't never gone near there....


no point the rest being all nice and smooth and then having a hairy bum crack, may as well make it all the same no!!


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

I nicked my balls the other day with the clippers, i almost had a heart attack no joke, the pain you get is immense.


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

YoungGun said:


> I nicked my balls the other day with the clippers, i almost had a heart attack no joke, the pain you get is immense.


that's why i first stopped doing it a while back. when you think they are miniature garden shears it's alot more scary.

you have the shave the crack, if you don't it defeats the object.


----------



## Ironangel (Jul 14, 2008)

Take the bulk off with electric trimmers, then apply hair removing cream, but make sure it's a sensitive one made for bikini line or facial hair removal. Leave it on the recommended time then shower it off with cool water, don't rub or use hot water. Pat dry, slap on a load of moisturiser for sensitive skin and your golden!! And smoooooth.. :thumbup1:


----------



## SHAROOTS (Nov 22, 2007)

If your stuck use nitromorse!! that should do the trick. lol


----------

